# Andy



## Deleted member 27035 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello to everyone here. I'm Andy, I am 57 years of age and I have had Diabetes type 1 for 50 years. I live in Fareham, near to Portsmouth, on the South coast of England.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 22, 2020)

Welcome Andy
You will have seen a few changes in the resources available to you for managing your T1.
I look forward to your input on here.  I have learnt most of what I know from others in here.


----------



## Toucan (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello Andy, welcome to the forum.
If you browse around the forum, you will find there is a lot of areas of interest and knowledge around. 
Is there anything you particularly want to ask or talk about at the moment?
This is a very supportive and helpful place. I am sure with your 50 years experience of Type1 you may be able to help members who are newer to the situation if you wish.
Best wishes


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi Andy,

How’s things this morning and what brought you here today?

i was diagnosed T2 last week so still very much getting my head around stuff.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 22, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Andy, from a T2 who is 5 years in as of last month.


----------



## Jodee (Jan 22, 2020)

Good Morning and Welcome Andy.  50 years Typ 1 that is a long time, you must be near on expert by now.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 22, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Andy. T2 myself and just up the road from you in Brighton. 
@ColinUK welcome to you too and nice to see you posting


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 22, 2020)

SueEK said:


> Welcome to the forum Andy. T2 myself and just up the road from you in Brighton.
> @ColinUK welcome to you too and nice to see you posting



Cheers Sue!


----------



## Neens (Jan 22, 2020)

Welcome @BathAndy - you must be very knowledgeable about T1 - this is a great forum.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello Andy, welcome along.

I’m half an hour west of you along the coast. I always think I’m very fortunate with the care I get in my area...how do you find it, under I guess, the Portsmouth umbrella?


----------



## Deleted member 27035 (Jan 22, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Welcome Andy
> You will have seen a few changes in the resources available to you for managing your T1.
> I look forward to your input on here.  I have learnt most of what I know from others in here.


Yes the resources have changed a lot over the years but always for the better when it comes to medical advancements.
To be honest my blood sugars are still up and down a bit after all this time but there are so many variables in life that can spike your blood sugars and affect your hormones that it is never easy to keep it exact unless you are laid up in a hospital be for time and not moving


----------



## Deleted member 27035 (Jan 22, 2020)

Toucan said:


> Hello Andy, welcome to the forum.
> If you browse around the forum, you will find there is a lot of areas of interest and knowledge around.
> Is there anything you particularly want to ask or talk about at the moment?
> This is a very supportive and helpful place. I am sure with your 50 years experience of Type1 you may be able to help members who are newer to the situation if you wish.
> Best wishes


No, no questions or speeches  I only came on the forum to read other peoples stories and experiences, I just figured it was time to be amongst other people with the same problems and maybe I can learn things from here myself .


----------



## Deleted member 27035 (Jan 22, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> How’s things this morning and what brought you here today?
> 
> i was diagnosed T2 last week so still very much getting my head around stuff.


Im doing okay thanks Colin and basically I just joined today as I thought after 50 years its time I joined my fellow diabetics.  I hope you get your head around stuff soon Colin.


----------



## Deleted member 27035 (Jan 22, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Welcome to the forum Andy, from a T2 who is 5 years in as of last month.


Thanks Ralph, I hope youre keeping it all under control, it can be a pain sometimes


----------



## Deleted member 27035 (Jan 22, 2020)

Jodee said:


> Good Morning and Welcome Andy.  50 years Typ 1 that is a long time, you must be near on expert by now.


No ill never be an expert, there is always something new to learn but I think I was lucky in that I always loved to be physical and even now still hit the gym 4 times a week and I truly believe it has helped to control my diabetes in a big way.


----------



## Deleted member 27035 (Jan 22, 2020)

SueEK said:


> Welcome to the forum Andy. T2 myself and just up the road from you in Brighton.
> @ColinUK welcome to you too and nice to see you posting


Thanks Sue and yes kind of just up the road  ive been to Brighton many times, my daughter lives in Bognor Regis so she is even closer and sometimes visits the Sea life centre there with her kids


----------



## Deleted member 27035 (Jan 22, 2020)

Neens said:


> Welcome @BathAndy - you must be very knowledgeable about T1 - this is a great forum.


Thanks Neens for the welcome and no not really that knowledgeable  but I get by with what ive learnt so far.


----------



## Deleted member 27035 (Jan 22, 2020)

Lisa66 said:


> Hello Andy, welcome along.
> 
> I’m half an hour west of you along the coast. I always think I’m very fortunate with the care I get in my area...how do you find it, under I guess, the Portsmouth umbrella?


Hi Lisa66, you must be near Southampton im guessing  Yes the Portsmouth QA Hospital is very good here for the Diabetic care and Diabetic eye specialist. You must be nearly 42 years in in your Diabetic type 1 condition so quite knowledgeable on the subject too  You will be receiving your 50 year medal in just 8 years time. Take care.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 23, 2020)

BathAndy said:


> No, no questions or speeches  I only came on the forum to read other peoples stories and experiences, I just figured it was time to be amongst other people with the same problems and maybe I can learn things from here myself .


And we can learn from you too of course


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 23, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @BathAndy 

How do you currently manage your diabetes? Do you use pens or a pump? What kit do you use to monitor your BG levels?

I’m a relative novice with only 30ish years under my belt, but we have a few members who’ve put in even more years than you including @Pumper_Sue @HOBIE and I think @trophywench


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello @BathAndy and welcome to the forum.  There's quite a few members on the forum now with 50 years plus under their belts


----------



## trophywench (Jan 23, 2020)

Another 18 months to go before I hit 50! - wish that was true age-wise …….


----------



## Deleted member 27035 (Jan 25, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Welcome to the forum @BathAndy
> 
> How do you currently manage your diabetes? Do you use pens or a pump? What kit do you use to monitor your BG levels?
> 
> I’m a relative novice with only 30ish years under my belt, but we have a few members who’ve put in even more years than you including @Pumper_Sue @HOBIE and I think @trophywench


Hi Everydayupsanddowns, I use 2 pens, one for my 3 daily injections of Novorapid Insulin and the second pen for my night time before bed injection of Lantus Insulin, but depending on my sugar level check, which I do about 6 times a day, I may do more injections to help keep better control. I am currently using the Accu-check Performa Nano test kit. All the above is given out free at the Diabetic Clinic at the Hospital so I just use whatever they give me when I need to update the equipment I have.


----------



## Deleted member 27035 (Jan 25, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hello @BathAndy and welcome to the forum.  There's quite a few members on the forum now with 50 years plus under their belts


Hi Pumper_sue, sorry to hear of your Addisons disease and progressive MS, I hope you are managing to cope with all the problems, it cannot be easy for you. Have you received your Alan Nabarro medal in recognition of living with Type 1 Diabetes for over 50 years ? I was told about it by my Specialist at the Diabetic Clinic when I reached 50 years with Diabetes. I mentioned it to the Diabetic team at my Doctors surgery and they had never heard of it so I think a lot of people are missing out on it. There is also a medal for 60, 70 and 80 years. Anyway take care Sue.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi  @BathAndy, Except for the dreadful fatigue and gone wonky legs MS doesn't really bother me that much. I still managed to walk a fair bit, having a four year old Labrador keeps me active that's once I have persuaded her to get off her bed for some exercise  Addison's is not a bother as long as the steroids are taken. So on the whole I do just fine in life. I'm very lucky in not having any problems from my diabetes, so count my lucky stars for that.
Using a pump and CGM sure does make life a lot easier 

Yes I do have the medal it arrived by post in a battered old envelope about 5 years ago.


----------

